# Height x width, or width x height?



## webopolis

I'm having an argument with a supplier regarding a custom order gone bad. When you order a custom item for a project, do you provide the dimensions as height x width, or width x height?

I'll refrain from stating what I believe to be the industry standard, as I don't want to influence the responses. What does everyone else think?


----------



## DavidC

Always width first. Learned that the hard way.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Jason Whipple

When I order windows it's always width first. Of coarse I always make sure it's clear by telling them what the dimension is for so there is no mistakes.


----------



## TaitINC

I agree always width x height...but to be sure i always send a fax with a picture and measurements, so if there is a mistake its on paper and on them.

Spencer


----------



## Mike Finley

Yeah baby, that's what POs are for (Purchase orders). If I don't use a PO I accept responsibility that if there is any confusion or a mis-order it's my fault because I knowingly am short-cutting the proper method of doing business for my convenience by placing an order verbally.

If you are using POs and you're not labeling things properly in the way the company you are ordering from does business, once again it's on you.

42 x 32 is not the same as 42w x 32h, nor is it the same as 42"w x 32"h.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

webopolis said:


> When you order a custom item for a project, do you provide the dimensions as height x width, or width x height?


Gosh, if it's a custom order, I'd probably include pictures and diagrams and not rely solely on my interpretation of an "industry-standard" method. Guess I'm an idiot 'cause I don't know what the industry-standard is. I would think width goes first but I wouldn't expect everyone else in the industry to automatically think that way too.

Your fault, buddy. You were unclear, you get to eat it. Bummer, those "learning experiences", eh?

Mac


----------



## Tom M

Windows and doors width first.


----------



## Tscarborough

The easy way to remember it is "Women Have Legs". Width, Height, Length, always.


----------



## DavidC

Tscarborough said:


> The easy way to remember it is "Women Have Legs". Width, Height, Length, always.


Do I hear ZZ Top in the background?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Winchester

Not just industry standard, it's practically a universal standard. Engineering, Science, Mathematics. width x height

However, like everyone else stated you should _always_ be clear and don't expect everyone to know the standards or remember them, or even to follow them.



Mike Finley said:


> 42 x 32 is not the same as 42w x 32h, nor is it the same as 42"w x 32"h


exactly.


----------



## TaitINC

webopolis said:


> I'm having an argument with a supplier regarding a custom order gone bad. When you order a custom item for a project, do you provide the dimensions as height x width, or width x height?
> 
> I'll refrain from stating what I believe to be the industry standard, as I don't want to influence the responses. What does everyone else think?


its seems the verdict is in...which way did you give the measurement to them? I hope the responses don't influence yours.

spencer


----------



## jcalvin

I remember it by an old math teacher I had that gave us "*RC*" dope and moon pies one day to illustrate how to read x and y coordinates on a graph. *R*ows the *C*olumns rows are horizontal and columns are vertical. 

If you don't understand the "RC dope and a Moonpie" thing, you probably call home somewhere north of the Mason Dixon line.:thumbup:


----------



## Joasis

Not only W x H, but then in doors, left and right kill people. 

I like the "women have legs" deal Tscar....have one for remembering door swings? I always use left when I think it is right, and vice versa.

I have noticed a few suppliers now getting away from call outs on windows and doors.....like a 3/0-4/0, or a 3/6-4/8....now they want to use 36x48, or 42x56.....


----------



## DavidC

jcalvin said:


> I remember it by an old math teacher I had that gave us "*RC*" dope and moon pies one day to illustrate how to read x and y coordinates on a graph. *R*ows the *C*olumns rows are horizontal and columns are vertical.
> 
> If you don't understand the "RC dope and a Moonpie" thing, you probably call home somewhere north of the Mason Dixon line.:thumbup:


Never heard of that one, now I'm curious. Type reeal sloow, like yer talkin to a yankeee. :>)

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## canuck

I always love it when one supplier uses imperial one uses metric and the architect uses both


----------



## gregj

jcalvin said:


> If you don't understand the "RC dope and a Moonpie" thing, you probably call home somewhere north of the Mason Dixon line.:thumbup:


I'm guessing your math teacher wasn't getting you all high on model airplane dope so he must have supplied you with my favorite cola when I was a youth. Royal Crown Cola. I can't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## Tinstaafl

joasis said:


> Not only W x H, but then in doors, left and right kill people.


Really. What kills me is that some/many manufacturers use opposite terminology depending upon whether it's an interior or exterior door. I use a drawing, *every* time (learned the hard way).

BTW, anyone wanna buy a window I specced 10" too small in one dimension? :whistling


----------



## RizzoMaryland

How about skylight measurements? 

There is also a debate over terminology when ordering interior louver doors. I use the "no see hinge side" or "no see stop side" when referring to which way I want my louvers to slope. Any others?


----------



## kbsparky

joasis said:


> ...have one for remembering door swings? I always use left when I think it is right, and vice versa......


Open the door. Stand with your back/butt against the frame with the door hinges. 

A "left-hand" door will be to your left. 

A "right-hand" door will be to your right.

You can imagine doing this before ordering the door. Just hold out your arm to where the door will open, and that is the "hand" of door you need.

:whistling


----------



## Joe Carola

kbsparky said:


> Open the door. Stand with your back/butt against the frame with the door hinges.
> 
> A "left-hand" door will be to your left.
> 
> A "right-hand" door will be to your right.
> 
> You can imagine doing this before ordering the door. Just hold out your arm to where the door will open, and that is the "hand" of door you need.
> 
> :whistling


That's the best and easiest way. "Butt to Butt".


----------



## Double-A

Joe Carola said:


> That's the best and easiest way. "Butt to Butt".


Butt to Butt and get in or get out!

Butt to Butt for the hand of the door and inswing or outswing (a real rarity these days) for exterior doors.

We use drawings. Saves more time and money that way. Generic door with the dimensions listed, same on winders.


----------



## ChrWright

It gets even more fun when you're ordering lever door handles...


----------



## Joasis

Joe Carola said:


> That's the best and easiest way. "Butt to Butt".


I remembered being told this a long time ago after reading it. :laughing:


----------



## Joasis

kbsparky said:


> Open the door. Stand with your back/butt against the frame with the door hinges.
> 
> A "left-hand" door will be to your left.
> 
> A "right-hand" door will be to your right.
> 
> You can imagine doing this before ordering the door. Just hold out your arm to where the door will open, and that is the "hand" of door you need.
> 
> :whistling


I was looking for what Joe posted above. the reason I said I am backwards is I like to think of the side the lockset is on when facing the door. I.E., left is right, right is left. Some door makers are not showing it opposite of the way many of us learned.


----------



## bert0168

RizzoMaryland said:


> How about skylight measurements?


Still width x height

width = dist between rafters
Height = dist up the roof


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Seems everything I work requires like 6 measurements for each of the width and height issues. Is it the same way for a paralellagram???


----------



## webopolis

*Well, that settles it...*

I can't argue with this many folks. I just ate a window. Tasty.

Now I get to call the supplier tomorrow and eat some crow...

Thanks for the input everyone...


----------



## Double-A

webopolis said:


> I can't argue with this many folks. I just ate a window. Tasty.
> 
> Now I get to call the supplier tomorrow and eat some crow...
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone...


Or tell the manufacturer they sent you a slider instead of a single hung... LOL


----------



## steenmarty

just checking


----------



## Joasis

webopolis said:


> I can't argue with this many folks. I just ate a window. Tasty.
> 
> Now I get to call the supplier tomorrow and eat some crow...
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone...



I am just curious, but your profile says you do new homes and stuff....so how have you not messed up before? I would guess you must have never been on the contracting side before.


----------



## Joe Carola

webopolis said:


> I can't argue with this many folks. I just ate a window. Tasty.
> 
> Now I get to call the supplier tomorrow and eat some crow...
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone...


Can you expalin to me how you've been doing new homes, additions and remodeling and using the height first with windows? How do you ask for door sizes, 6'8" x 2'8"?


----------



## Joasis

I think we have been duped. 

I bet this was a weekend warrior.....and we all fell for it.

Closed.


----------

